# A few more ideas and pen blanks samples...!



## robutacion

Hi everyone,

Every so often I gather a handful of pen blanks samples that I finished, take a few pics and show them here.

Some are new materials, some are old materials and other are whatever comes to mind to have a go at, its all fun...!

So here are some of them;
Cork tree wood, first time use for Resifills using the whole branch slice when cut across its formation...!


  

Some more some other time...!

Cheers
George


----------



## mikespenturningz

Those are absolutely beautiful George.


----------



## ChrisN

I love the ones with the whole branch slice!


----------



## Jim Smith

Very cool looking blanks!  It almost looks like you wrapped the tube with thin slice of the tree.  Great idea and outstanding execution.

Jim Smith


----------



## healeydays

Simply beautiful.  Can't wait to see one turned in a pen...


----------



## SteveJ

Wow, you make some incredible blanks.


----------



## penmaker1967

very nice looking blanks


----------



## Janster

....Very very nice! Great job and creative too! Be well............Jan


----------



## Russknan

Look! No socks. You knocked them off! Russ


----------



## keithbyrd

Fantastic job George - I really like those - will have to sneak one of those in my next order!


----------



## MikeL

Very interesting. Hard to describe--kind of crazy cool!  Like to see it when it's on a pen.


----------



## Charlie_W

Simply Awesome! 
Put those on a long clicker or Zen to get all the beauty. Or how about a double closed end something or other?


----------



## walshjp17

Righteously beautiful.


----------



## robutacion

Thanks everyone, for the kind words, they are I agree, very pretty and unusual.

I have promised to come back with some more information but, this thread was "removed" in its very beginning for reasons that are better kept for myself so, and after over 5 weeks the thread was reinstated (and very right so) for me to continue what I had plan to show you all...!

Most of it has to do with the nature of the bark of Cork wood, known as "cork", this material is totally buoyant (you can't sink it) as the cork doesn't soak any liquids, this explain why "corks" are and were used to bottle and preserve wines some of which, have been laying down in wine cells all over the world, some for hundreds of years, the wine or whatever was bottled may no longer be suitable to drink but very little liquid was lost since originally bottled so, cork simply can't be soaked...!

I know this product well and used it in my other occasions so, making Resifills with it, is a rather difficult and time consuming exercise but the results are worth it.

Adhesion of PR to the cork surface, was my first barrier and in an attempt to coat the cork surfaces with something that would assist that adhesion, I decided to stabilised the whole branches cut into section long enough to fit in my stabilisation chamber.   

Another problem with the cork wood is that, when the wood dry, the cork separates from the wood so, as soon as the small logs are ripped in half or slices are cut, the bits of the cork(bark) will fall out.  These small pieces have to be completed with the cork/bark and the wood so that they can be arranged in a certain way in the molds so, I was hoping that the stabilisation     would somehow keep the bark attached to the wood but in 70% of the pieces cut, the cork/bark had to be manually attached with a couple of drops of thick CA.  

After the arrangement is made in the mold, the next problem is "floating" so, molds have to be braced with wood strips and wrapped around with tape to avoid the pieces of the cork/wood move and float to the top.

The stabilisation with the Cactus Juice did not help me as much as I would like, the wood is stable enough to require stabilising and the cork didn't change any of its natural characteristics however, it kept some of the cork bits attached to the wood and did cover the cork material with a hard film of dry juice that, didn't stop the cork from move around like rubber but somehow, I felt that it did help just a little...!

To be continued...!

Cheers
George


----------



## stonepecker

Amazing work........Great blanks.


----------



## peterborough66

George, will you be selling any of those, I would love to have a couple?


----------



## robutacion

peterborough66 said:


> George, will you be selling any of those, I would love to have a couple?



Hi Peter 

This thread is not an "advertising add" however, questions such as yours are perfectly inevitable and expected, there is nothing that will stop me from asking someone that is making/showing here, (regardless of what section/subject the thread post is located), something I like, in fact, that has happened a few times so, to answer your question and not infringe any of the IAP advertising rules (as far as I understand them...!), there are only 2 places where I put any of my items for sale, one is here on IAP (advertising section) and the other is on eBay, you are free to search either place for any of my items, these cork blanks may or may not be on sale however, a search on Australian timber blanks (as I'm in Australia), will certainly produce some results...!

I apologise for the "running around" but I'm not allowed to provide my ebay store address, unless I'm putting an "add" under the advertising section, and as I said previously, this thread is NOT an ADD, is simply a breakdown of the processes of creating these blanks, and give some guidance to others if they have access to Cork wood...!

Most "older" IAP members know that I have an eBay store and its address was showing on my signature (bottom of each post) until very recently, I was requested to have it removed to avoid conflicts of interest and be within IAP assumed advertising rules.  Regardless of what I think of all that, I own an explanation to those that already posted on this thread and others that wanted to but, were unable due to the thread "deletion", I'm very sorry about that, and I regret that the person that done it so, felt that, he had the "right" to do so.  Lets hope that ridiculous type of behaviour stops right here and that I can continue doing my work, without having to look over my shoulder, all of the time, after all, "EVERYONE" is accountable for their actions, regardless of position...!

So, now that I spoke my mind, lets keep the issue where if belongs (bin) and get on with what is really important, I want no further discussions on this matter...!

And now, that you know why you didn't see this thread for over 5 weeks, and continuing on with my work, I will be returning later this evening to describe some of the steps that follow from where I left it yesterday...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------

